# Trivia 1/8



## luckytrim (Jan 8, 2020)

trivia 1/8
DID YOU KNOW ...
The heart beats more than 2.5 billion times in an average  lifetime.

1. Who Said That ?
"I'm a rock star because I couldn't be a soccer  star."
2. What is the name of a form of government which claims  and/or strives to
be run by a god or gods (normally through human  intermediaries)?
3. What year saw the New York Giants follow Horace Greely's  advice ?
  a. - 1958
  b. - 1960
  c. - 1962
  d. - 1964
4. What was the pen name used by Mary Ann Evans in writing  "Silas Marner"?
5. What is the number on the Periodic Table for oxygen  ?
  a. - 2
  b. - 4
  c. - 6
  d. - 8
6. How many spaces on a Scrabble Board ?
  a. - 100
  b. - 144
  c. - 225
  d. - 256
7. In Spielberg's movie E.T. The Extra Terrestrial, what was  E.T.'s favorite 
snack?
8. What color is the table cloth in DaVinci's 'The Last  Supper'?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
For the year 2018, St. Louis, Mo. had the highest per capita  murder rate of 
all U.S. cities.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Rod Stewart
2. Theocracy
3. - a
4. George Eliot
5. - d
6. - c
7.  Reese's Pieces
8. White

TRUTH !!
The murder rate in St. Louis is 60.9 per 100,000.
Though the city still has the highest murder rate in the  country, 2018
marked the second consecutive year with a decline in total  murders.

Rounding out the top five are;
2. Baltimore, Md.
3. Detroit, Mich.
4. New Orleans, La.
5. Baton Rouge, La.

For all the bad publicity it attracts, Chicago ranks number 12  on the 
list...


----------

